# Renting whilst on working visa?



## sallyb (Jul 27, 2014)

May be a silly question but, when on a working holiday visa, are there any restrictions for one to rent property/flat/room for say 6 months? Are English tenancy references accepted?

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## pomwantingtomove (Jun 17, 2013)

No there's not. My husband and I rented for 10 months whilst on a working holiday visa. They normally accept that many people don't have references with them. Hope this helps.


----------

